# مسلم يقتحم كنيسة مارجرجس بمنشية التحرير



## dark_angel (26 مارس 2009)

*للمرة الثانية خلال شهرين يقوم مسلم باقتحام كنيسة مار جرجس بمنشية التحرير ويقوم بالإعتداء على عامل الكنيسة وحاول التحرش بإحدى فتيات الكنيسة لولا تدخل الأقباط ليتم تسليمه للشرطة، وتباشر النيابة التحقيق معه تحت جنحة اعتداء على دور عبادة.
"طلبة على طلبة" 35 عاماً الذي قام بمهاجمة نفس الكنيسة منذ أكثر من شهرين وأُفرج عنه بعد حبسه 15 يوماً يعود ليكرر الواقعة أمس الأربعاء، عندما قام باقتحام بوابة الكنيسة والتعدي بالضرب على عامل الكنيسة ويدعى "جرجس مشرقي" ليمر داخل الكنيسة فى محاولة للتحرش بإحدى الفتيات في محاولة منه لتقبيلها، ولكن شعب الكنيسة يسرع ليقوم بالقبض عليه ويسلمه للشرطة التي ألقت القبض عليه وباشرت نيابة عين شمس التحقيق، حيث أمرت بحبسه أربعة أيام على ذمة التحقيق

يُذكر أن "طلبة على طلبة" سبق بمهاجمة كنيسة منشية التحرير في ديسمبر الماضي، وقام بالتعدي على فرد أمن بالكنيسة وأشهر في وجهه سكيناً كانت بحوزته، وحاول التعدي عليه بها واقتحم الكنيسة بالقوة، حيث تم تحويله لنيابة عين شمس حيث قال في التحقيقات أنه يعاني اضطرابات نفسية وقواه العقلية غير سليمة، قام بعدها "جورج فريد" محامي الكنيسة بالتنازل عن البلاغ ضد المتهم تاركاً الأمر للنيابة لاتخاذ الإجراءات ضده بشأن قواه العقلية*​


----------



## dark_angel (26 مارس 2009)

*الخبر ده لسه وصلنى حالا من صديق و ياريت لو فى اى حد من نفس المنطقة اللى فيها الكنيسة او من اى منطقة قريبة منها يتاكد لنا من الخبر*​


----------



## eriny roro (26 مارس 2009)

انا ولاد خالتى فى الكنيسة دى وهسالهم عن اللى حصل ده
ربنا يحافظ على كنيسته​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 مارس 2009)

*كالعاده هيفرج عنه

والسبب انه متخلف عقليا

الصح كان الشباب ضربوه وادبوه

مش يسلموه للشرطه اللي هتحميه

شكرا علي الخبر​*


----------



## ماران آثا (26 مارس 2009)

*كلاكيت ثاني مرة: مسلم يقتحم كنيسة مار جرجس بمنشية التحرير!*

*نقولا: الشخص اقتحم الكنيسة منذ شهرين ويجب على الأمن اتخاذ موقف لحماية الكنيسة!
تقرير: نادر شكري – خاص الأقباط متحدون




​**للمرة الثانية خلال شهرين يقوم مسلم باقتحام كنيسة مار جرجس بمنشية التحرير ويقوم بالإعتداء على عامل الكنيسة وحاول التحرش بإحدى فتيات الكنيسة لولا تدخل الأقباط ليتم تسليمه للشرطة، وتباشر النيابة التحقيق معه تحت جنحة اعتداء على دور عبادة.
"طلبة على طلبة" 35 عاماً الذي قام بمهاجمة نفس الكنيسة منذ أكثر من شهرين وأُفرج عنه بعد حبسه 15 يوماً يعود ليكرر الواقعة أمس الأربعاء، عندما قام باقتحام بوابة الكنيسة والتعدي بالضرب على عامل الكنيسة ويدعى "جرجس مشرقي" ليمر داخل الكنيسة فى محاولة للتحرش بإحدى الفتيات في محاولة منه لتقبيلها، ولكن شعب الكنيسة يسرع ليقوم بالقبض عليه ويسلمه للشرطة التي ألقت القبض عليه وباشرت نيابة عين شمس التحقيق، حيث أمرت بحبسه أربعة أيام على ذمة التحقيق.
صرح "جورج فريد نقولا" محامي الكنيسة أن شعب الكنيسة يعبر عن استياءه لتكرر مثل هذه الأفعال من ذلك الشخص، الذي سبق واقتحم الكنيسة منذ شهرين بسلاح أبيض إلا أنه أُفرج عنه بعد 15 يوماً ليعود ويقوم بتكرر نفس الأحداث، وكان نفس الشخص قام بتدمير وتكسير ثلاثة سيارات أمام الكنيسة ملك للأقباط منذ ثلاثة أيام دون اتخاذ أي موقف ضده، مشيراً أن هناك أفراد أمن خارج الكنيسة ولكن الشخص المعتدي دخل إلى الكنيسة مسرعاً دون التمكن من رؤيته وحاول التعدي على إحدى الفتيات وهو ما سبب حالة تذمر داخل شعب الكنيسة لعدم اتخاذ رادع ضد هذا الشخص الذي يصفه البعض بالمختل نفسياً، مشيراً إذا كان هذا الشخص مختل نفسياً فلماذا لا يتم وضعه في إحدى المستشفيات للعلاج لحماية الروح البشرية من أفعاله الإجرامية؟ ولماذا يستهدف هذا الشخص دائماً كنيسة مار جرجس بمنشية التحرير؟!​


طالب نيقولا وضع حد لمثل هذه المهاترات التي تهدد سلامة وأرواح أبناء الكنيسة وسببت لهم حالة من الذعر والخوف، مشدداً على ضرورة اتخاذ موقف حاسم ضد هذا الشخص إما بالحبس أو إيداعه في مستشفى للأمراض النفسية في حالة ثبوت الإختلال العقلي!
يُذكر أن "طلبة على طلبة" سبق بمهاجمة كنيسة منشية التحرير في ديسمبر الماضي، وقام بالتعدي على فرد أمن بالكنيسة وأشهر في وجهه سكيناً كانت بحوزته، وحاول التعدي عليه بها واقتحم الكنيسة بالقوة، حيث تم تحويله لنيابة عين شمس حيث قال في التحقيقات أنه يعاني اضطرابات نفسية وقواه العقلية غير سليمة، قام بعدها "جورج فريد" محامي الكنيسة بالتنازل عن البلاغ ضد المتهم تاركاً الأمر للنيابة لاتخاذ الإجراءات ضده بشأن قواه العقلية.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلاكيت ثاني مرة: مسلم يقتحم كنيسة مار جرجس بمنشية التحرير!*

*(وقد ثبت علمياً انه من اهم اعراض الاختلال النفسى هو الهجوم على الكنائس والتعدى على الاقباط .)
أعتقد أنه آن الاوان لاضافة هذه الجمله لعلم النفس لانها اصبحت واقع نلمسه فى كل حوادث التعدى على الكنائس فدائماً الجانى هو مختل نفسياً أو نفسيته مختله . 
 شكرا على نقلك الخبر وربنا يباركك*


----------



## الملك العقرب (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلاكيت ثاني مرة: مسلم يقتحم كنيسة مار جرجس بمنشية التحرير!*

بامانة يا دونا عندك حق هو ليه صح المرضي النفسيين بيتعدو علي الكنائس بس يعني ليه مش اقسام الشرطة مثلا ولا الجوامع ولا مستشفي او مدرسة اشمعني الكنيسة هي اول شئ بيكر فيه المختل عقليا عشان يتعدي عليه يمكن فاكر  ان احنا الي جنناه ولا ايه علي العموم زي ما بيقول بالبلدي كدا فرجو قريب شكرا يا ماران علي الخبر الجميل ده


----------



## zezza (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلاكيت ثاني مرة: مسلم يقتحم كنيسة مار جرجس بمنشية التحرير!*

ربنا يرحمنا و يحافظ على ولاده 

بجد بجد زودوها اوى هما عايزيين ايه يعنى نعمل جيش و نقوم نحاربهم و نهاجمهم زى التخلف اللى هما بيعملوه

حقيقى ربنا يرحمنا من جهلهم و ينور قلوبهم و عقولهم


----------



## BITAR (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلاكيت ثاني مرة: مسلم يقتحم كنيسة مار جرجس بمنشية التحرير!*

*الى متى تعانى الكنائس فقط من المجانيين*
*صحيح*
*المجانيين فى نعيم*
*ربنا يرحمنا*
*شكرا ماران أثا*​


----------



## man4truth (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلاكيت ثاني مرة: مسلم يقتحم كنيسة مار جرجس بمنشية التحرير!*

هما مفروض قبل ما يسلموه للبوليس كانوا ادوله العلقه المحترمه علشان يحرم ميعملهاش تانى


----------



## grges monir (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلاكيت ثاني مرة: مسلم يقتحم كنيسة مار جرجس بمنشية التحرير!*

*ربنا يرحمنا ويحافظ على اولادة*


----------



## Ferrari (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلاكيت ثاني مرة: مسلم يقتحم كنيسة مار جرجس بمنشية التحرير!*


على رآيك يا دونا هما كل المجانين فى مصر تخصص اقتحام كنايس ولا ايه

عجيبة اوى دى هما لسة عندهم عين ويقولوا قصة المجانين دى فى كل تعدى على قبطى او كنيسة

المفروض يخلى عندهم شوية دم ويحترموا نفسهم بقى ويفوقوا من الغيبوبة اللى هما فيها دى

الرب يرحمنا من التخلف ويحافظ على شعبه

شكراً ماران آثا على الخبر
​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلاكيت ثاني مرة: مسلم يقتحم كنيسة مار جرجس بمنشية التحرير!*

*مبارك شعبى مصر
لأنة شعب تحمل  وعانى من الإضطهاد
ومازلنا نعانى ........ وسوف نعانى
لم نسمع مختل عقليا هجم على جامع
ولكن هذا النوع من الأمراض للهجوم على الكنائس فقط
ربنا يرحمنا
كيريالايسون​*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلاكيت ثاني مرة: مسلم يقتحم كنيسة مار جرجس بمنشية التحرير!*

لو هو مجنون  ليه ما يدخلش مستشفى ولا هما سيبينة علشان يهاجم الكنائس وليس على المجنون 

شكرا ماران اثا على الخبر الؤسف


----------



## ماران آثا (27 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلاكيت ثاني مرة: مسلم يقتحم كنيسة مار جرجس بمنشية التحرير!*



​


----------



## mido_alex (27 مارس 2009)

*عاطل يقتحم كنيسة فى عين شمس للمرة الثانية ويحاول ضرب أحد عمالها بـ«ماسورة»*

للمرة الثانية خلال ٨ أشهر، اقتحم عاطل كنيسة «مار جرجس ـ منشية التحرير» بعين شمس، أمس الأول، وحاول ضرب أحد العمال بـ«ماسورة» حديدية، وظل يهذى بكلمات غير مفهومة، وانهال بالسب على عمال الكنيسة، الذين تمكنوا من ضبطه، وأحيل للنيابة التى أمرت بحبسه ٤ أيام على ذمة التحقيقات.

كان أحد عمال الكنيسة قد فوجئ عصر أمس الأول بأحد الأشخاص يدخل الكنيسة، وعندما استوقفه للتحقق من شخصيته، انهال عليه بالسب والشتم، وأخرج ماسورة حديدية صغيرة كانت بحوزته وحاول ضربه بها.. تمكن العامل بمساعدة باقى عمال الكنيسة من الإمساك به واصطحابه إلى قسم شرطة عين شمس.

تبين من التحريات الأولية أن المتهم طلبة على محمد، سبق أن اقتحم الكنيسة نفسها منتصف العام الماضى، وحاول طعن أحد العاملين بسكين، وأخلت النيابة سبيله بعد تنازل محامى الكنيسة عن بلاغه ضده، بعث ثبوت عدم اتزانه نفسياً.

أحيل المتهم للنيابة فى الواقعة الجديدة، وتمسك جورج فريد محامى الكنيسة، بضرورة إحالته للمحاكمة لأنه كرر الجريمة خلال فترة قصيرة، وإذا حدث وأخلى سبيله مرة أخرى ربما يرتكب جريمة أكبر. أمرت النيابة بحبسه، وتوقيع الكشف الطبى عليه لبيان سلامة قواه العقلية.

http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article2.aspx?ArticleID=204533&IssueID=1357​


----------



## man4truth (27 مارس 2009)

*رد: عاطل يقتحم كنيسة فى عين شمس للمرة الثانية ويحاول ضرب أحد عمالها بـ«ماسورة»*

يا ريت محدش يتنازل عن حقوقه
ويحال هذا المجرم المحمدى الى المحاكمه


----------



## dark_angel (27 مارس 2009)

*احنا عاوزين الناس كلها توقف يد واحدة و تطالب بحقها من هذا المجرم  حتى يكون عبرة لغيره من المجرمين امثالها*​


----------



## eriny roro (27 مارس 2009)

ايوة ده حصل انا سالت و عرفت وكان فى وقت القداس
ربنا يكون معانا و يحافظ علينا​


----------



## GogoRagheb (27 مارس 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## kalimooo (28 مارس 2009)




----------



## عمادفايز (28 مارس 2009)

*ربنا يرحمنا من المرض دة اللى يجيلة المرض دة يفضل يهاجم الكنائس مرة واثنين وثلاثة علشان مالوش علاج وماحدش يحاسبة (مجنون بقى) :010105~332:*


----------



## zama (29 مارس 2009)

شكراً على الخبر 
وننتظر المزيد


----------



## GORGE MOSA (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*لحد امتة هنفضل سكتبن على اليىبيحصل فينا*


----------



## GORGE MOSA (28 نوفمبر 2009)

:smil8::t9:


GORGE MOSA قال:


> *لحد امتة هنفضل سكتبن على اليىبيحصل فينا*


----------



## GORGE MOSA (28 نوفمبر 2009)

:smi411::smil8:فين ابونا سوريال وعمل اية فى الموضوع دة حد يرد لوسمحت


----------



## tasoni queena (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*



			قال في التحقيقات أنه يعاني اضطرابات نفسية وقواه العقلية غير سليمة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وهما المختلين عقليا دول هيفضلوا مسرحينهم وطالقينهم علينا كده كتير

مش ناويين يلموهم شوية يعنى ولا ايه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 نوفمبر 2009)

فعلا بقت حاجة لا تطاق
ربنا يرحم اولاده
ميرسى على الخبر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نونوس14 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يحافظ على الكنائس من الناس دول ويبارك حياتكم


----------



## ارووجة (28 نوفمبر 2009)

عندكم الامن!!!!! شو هاد

الرب يحميكم


----------



## ابرام الضبع (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*ربنا موجود*


----------



## النهيسى (29 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للخبر

بالطبع هيبقى

متخلف عقليا

صح

ههههههههه​


----------



## ماريو ايهاب (30 نوفمبر 2009)

السبب انه متخلف عقليا

شكرا علي الخبر


----------

